# להוציא דיסק



## kishmish

שלום לכולם. 
איך אומרים באנגלית "להוציא דיסק"? 
למשל- הג'ירפות הוציאו דיסק חדש.
תודה!


----------



## Tamar

To release a new cd.


----------



## kishmish

וואלה, ברור, תודה!


----------



## rosemarino

Or, more colloquially, you could say, "to put out a new disk."

People also still say, "to release a new record," and here "record" can mean a cd.

By the way, could "הוציא דיסק" also have the meaning  "to eject a disk," from a computer or cd player?


----------



## Tamar

Yes, it can.


----------



## jdotjdot89

Even more colloquially, I suppose, I would never say "put out a new disk" or "release a CD"--though I would write "release a CD."

I would _say_ "have a new album (out)," as in, "I heard that Coldplay has a new album out now."


----------



## Aoyama

> By the way, could "הוציא דיסק" also have the meaning "to eject a disk," from a computer or cd player?


It could also apply to a disquette (the old kind).
But then, I wonder if דיסק is really used for a CD or a DVD. Maybe for a vinyl LP (or 45) ... It may also be used for the disk you throw ...


----------



## origumi

Aoyama said:


> But then, I wonder if דיסק is really used for a CD or a DVD. Maybe for a vinyl LP (or 45) ... It may also be used for the disk you throw ...


The vinyl is תַקליט (either 33, 45, 78  )
CD is סי די or דיסק
DVD is די וי די, but also דיסק as a more generic name
The one thrown in the olympic games is דיסקוּס


----------



## Aoyama

Right. I should have remembered תַקליט , maybe because those _records_ are old now.
Discus from Greek makes sense also. The last thing is the use of disk, almost like in French ...


----------



## just a normal guy

ד"א, ריליז או ריליס ?


----------



## rosemarino

באנגלית זה ריליס


----------



## Aoyama

> ריליז או ריליס





> באנגלית זה ריליס


Right. _Ease _will be pronounced as _is_ [z], but _release_ with [s].


----------

